# Booth/Table Displays?



## Corinne (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place... I wasn't exactly sure where to put it.

I've been reading up a bunch on these forums the last few weeks and I feel like I've learned a ton! I've now successfully made 7 or 8 awesome batches of soap, and am currently in the process of making some for an upcoming local farmers market.

But yesterday it hit me: I don't have a display planned out. So I ran to the store and looked around for some ideas and things, and I found some cute dishes for my lip balm testers that match my little logo, and some cute mats to display my sample soap on. The real problem is, how do I display my packaged soap? I've seen some crate/shelf ideas which seem pretty neat, but I'm not handy enough to build my own displays yet... are there any cost efficient options out there that still look nice?

What do you all display your soaps on? I don't really know where to look aside from (the dread) Michael's :/ moved


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 17, 2014)

You need height in your display, try baskets. You can also take a wide vase and turn it upside down then superglue (hot glue) a platter on top.  You can use wooden crates on their side then use the top as well.  Lots of things you can do you just need to get creative.  I would look on pinintrest for soap displays for some inspiration.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi!  I use tiered h'ors d'ouvres (spelling???) trays for my jewelry and bath&body displays.  They look pretty, maximize space, and add height.


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 20, 2014)

My husband built me a soap display and some lifts. Every Friday at the market I intend to take pics and then get busy and forget. Hopefully I'll really do it this week and post for you. As mentioned, variation in hight is super important. Search the forum if you haven't already as there are some good ideas and suggestions here.

Found a few older pics

 in this one I'm using wire baskets to display my soap. That works okay but you really have to have them full or put fluff in the bottom to boost the product. Also you'll notice my table coverings don't go all the way to the floor..,I HATE that you can see the totes and junk under the table. New coverings are in the works. 
 not a great pic but you can see my wood soap stand on the right. I really like it BUT I only holds 3 deep so you have to restock often.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 20, 2014)

I do love your soap stand. Having to restock often is a bad thing?:angel:


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 20, 2014)

Just a small word of advice. If you are planning on putting lip balm testers on the table is is Not a good idea. You will be suprised what people do at farmer markets. Use elevation


----------



## whiskandbowl (Jul 20, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Just a small word of advice. If you are planning on putting lip balm testers on the table is is Not a good idea. You will be surprised what people do at farmer markets. Use elevation



Agree. I have a sign that says "Please do NOT open lip balms. Samples Available"
People are forever trying to open my lip balms to smell them (and they have a safety seal!)


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 13, 2014)

AKjulz, where did you find your cute little chalk board stands???  I love them!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Aug 13, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> AKjulz, where did you find your cute little chalk board stands???  I love them!



Someone was using mini chalk board stands at the last show I did.  I believe she said she got them at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 13, 2014)

HobbyLobby has some crates that are the natural wood and shelving. Every week they have coupons for 20-50% off. You can pull it up on your smart phone and they can scan it... the same with Michaels etc. I can't remember the pricing of the crates, but I remember thinking they were inexpensive.


----------



## AKjulz (Aug 15, 2014)

Kmarval, I got them online last year, and for the life if me, can't remember where.  Got a bunch of really cheap wire baskets from there too.  I'll have to hunt though invoices and see if i can find it.  They have some cute boards at Joann's, but not the easel style.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 15, 2014)

AKjulz, I love your signs too!

If you're crafty DIY type, you can make your own signs and paint them with something like this: http://www.homedepot.ca/product/chalkboard-paint-black-887ml/980042

 I may just end up trying it myself!


----------



## AKjulz (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Stacy.  If you want to go even cheaper you can make your own chalkboard paint Ina any color you want.  Just mix a bit of un-sanded grout (the dry stuff) with any latex paint (the stuff you paint your walls with).  I used that technique with a bunch of smaller signs I use throughout my display.  Works great and I happened to have the materials at home.  I mixed black paint with a bit of teal.


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, great ideas here, particularly on the chalkboard stuff!  How I wish there was a Hobby Lobby near me.  Gotta drive to Rhode Island for the nearest one.


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 11, 2014)

Super late, but I just found the place I ordered my chalkboard signs from. 
The Lucky Clover Trading Company. 
They have a lot of inexpensive display options.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 13, 2014)

AKjulz said:


> Super late, but I just found the place I ordered my chalkboard signs from.
> The Lucky Clover Trading Company.
> They have a lot of inexpensive display options.



Thanks AK.


----------

